# Memory of Nvidia card

## ruivilela

Hello

I have a (lspci -vv)

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9300M GS (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3a24

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

   Region 0: Memory at b2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Region 1: Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 3: Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   Region 5: I/O ports at 5000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at b3000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [78] Express (v2) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag+ PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <256ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L0s L1 Enabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+

      DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-

      LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-, Selectable De-emphasis: -6dB

          Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

          Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

      LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

```

Without looking to hardware/specifications.

I have 3GB memory. I think DDR2. Is there a software way to check type of installed RAM? Free -m reports 2,5GB memory.

How can I know how much memory the gpu is using? (nvidia-settings. I know)

how do I know if is using nvram or my RAM? (nvidia-settings reports 512MB, so the memory is shared?)

And finaly. Is it possible to tune this share? like card will have 256MB.

----------

## erik258

Sufficiently recent nvidia boards (the 9300 definitely qualifies) should automatically report built in memory to X, so you should be using 'it all'.  If you want to be sure check your X server logs; they should be in /var/log.  

As for system memory, you might need to take a look at a kernel configuration option 

```
-->Processor Type and Features

   -->Memory Split
```

I don't know if it would help, but it might.  

Are you running a 32 bit system or 64?  32 bit systems can only address about 3 gigs of memory normally; it's a limit I think you can overcome somehow but I'm not sure how.

----------

## ruivilela

I don't have memory split option in kernel. I searched a little and it depends on: EXPERIMENTAL && !X86_PAE && EMBEDDED

For sure is not for my system:  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7350 @ 2.00GHz (32 bits right?). I never used a x86_64 system.

If i'm using all memory in for video card (500MB). where are the missing 500MB that 'free' reports? This is shared memory?

The logs didn't help me much.

Limitation of 3GB for 32bits arch? From help of Kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM:                                                       │  
> 
>   │                                                                         │  
> ...

 

and 2^32=4G.

lshw:

```

    *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 23

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 3GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: SODIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

             product: PartNum0

             vendor: Manufacturer0

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum0

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: SODIMM Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

             product: PartNum1

             vendor: Manufacturer1

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum1

             slot: DIMM1

             size: 1GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 667MHz (1.5ns)

```

In my memory configuration I have this

```

│        High Memory Support (4GB)  --->                              │ │  

  │ │        Memory model (Flat Memory)  --->                             │ │  

  │ │    [ ] 64 bit Memory and IO resources (EXPERIMENTAL)                │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem                   │ │  

  │ │    [*] Reserve low 64K of RAM on AMI/Phoenix BIOSen    

```

The last option I have no idea if I really need it. But my BIOS is an "AMI ELF". But i still did not try to suspend the system.

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *Quote:*   

> how do I know if is using nvram or my RAM? (nvidia-settings reports 512MB, so the memory is shared?)
> 
> And finaly. Is it possible to tune this share? like card will have 256MB.

 

External video cards have their own memory (not shared).

If you are missing memory, but you are coming up against 4gb ceiling on a 32bit system(which is less than that because the Kernel reserves some of the address space... select the 64 gb maximum and see what happens.

----------

## ruivilela

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> External video cards have their own memory (not shared). 
> 
> 

 

I'm a little confused. This nvidia 9300M GS is the only video card on this laptop. Outputs in the LCD screen... It's integrated? yes? The RGB and HDMI output that has, are not in a detachable place like a dock.

I checked that the pre-installed W. Vista and it reports 256MB and memory ~2500MB

Nvidia-settings in Linux reports that the video card has 512MB. (Makes more sense to me if the video card has shared memory. It seems in wind. some memory vanished.

For example. I have a server that has 3 GB (physically). I see them in 'lshw'. And I have 3G when I do command 'free'. The video card is separated.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  select the 64 gb maximum and see what happens.
> 
> 

 

Not even trying because, in kernel configuration is clearly:

```

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G:                                                      │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Select this if you have a 32-bit processor and more than 4              │  

  │ gigabytes of physical RAM.

```

----------

## coolsnowmen

if you refuse to enable something like 64gb support or PAE, would you mind posting dmesg (up to the drivers loading)

----------

## ruivilela

There is something wrong with the specifications and what I have... Bought this laptop one week ago.

According to Linux nvidia-settings. I have a nVidia GeForce Go 9300M GS 512MB. In vista I have only 256MB. I have 3 GB of memory and 512 MB are missing...

Nvidia says this model does not have shared memory!   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## krinn

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9300M GS (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> ...

 

1/ cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal ? anyway you saw it already with lshw

2/ yes using share memory like most onboard video cards (agp or newer)

3/ by your bios, and generally limited to what your manufacturer think it's good to use, generally named "AGP aperture size". And generally range from 8, 64, 128, 256, 512...

it define max memory your computer will allow your video to use for itself. -> you will really loose that memory, your computer will not count it as free ram, as even unused by the video, this ram "could" be use, so reserved for video = lost for your computer

I never saw an option to set 0meg, so i don't think you could have an 256m only videocard, but you may be able to use 256+8m, witch is near that number (if your bios is kind enought)

Even you said nvidia don't spec that card with shared memory, i don't think a video card have a "shared" technology, it's imply by AGP implementation, so they don't spec it with shared memory, it must be shared memory by AGP

----------

## ruivilela

I don't understand this "laptops with >1GB memory"...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you are missing memory, but you are coming up against 4gb ceiling on a 32bit system(which is less than that because the Kernel reserves some of the address space... select the 64 gb maximum and see what happens.
> 
> 

 

I compiled again the Kernel with this 64GB, and now I have 3GB  :Exclamation:   Strangely I had similar experience with 1GB laptop and an Nvidia 7600 with 256MB of ded. ram. (I had less ~180MB than expected, long time ago). But 1GB was in border, and 3GB no. So the kernel help is not clear for the user in this aspect. Vista reports 2,5GB for usage from installed 3GB.

I don't know what to do to use all memory to test it. But now I'm more convinced that the GPU has his own memory. The settings of Nvidia still says I have 512 MB. The specifications says that the GPU has it's own memory.

```

MemTotal:      3070716 kB

MemFree:       2634756 kB

Buffers:         10540 kB

Cached:         111972 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         300016 kB

Inactive:        77176 kB

HighTotal:     2194788 kB

HighFree:      1817840 kB

LowTotal:       875928 kB

LowFree:        816916 kB

SwapTotal:     3911788 kB

SwapFree:      3911788 kB

Dirty:              84 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

AnonPages:      254676 kB

Mapped:          60380 kB

Slab:            12492 kB

SReclaimable:     5256 kB

SUnreclaim:       7236 kB

PageTables:       2408 kB

NFS_Unstable:        0 kB

Bounce:              0 kB

WritebackTmp:        0 kB

CommitLimit:   5447144 kB

Committed_AS:   417324 kB

VmallocTotal:   116728 kB

VmallocUsed:     42868 kB

VmallocChunk:    68084 kB

DirectMap4k:     40960 kB

DirectMap2M:    876544 kB

```

After reading Krinn post I got even more confused. You mean the nvidia card does not have his own memory and the manufacturer reserved that memory for video card use? So my current configuration can lead me to trouble?

----------

## ruivilela

```

if you refuse to enable something like 64gb support or PAE, would you mind posting dmesg (up to the drivers loading)

```

I saw your post now. PAE as a dependency of !HIGHMEM4G, but i never saw it until now. Now. I have a kernel compiled with HIGHMEM64G. Best option?

Here is dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@Zephir) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.3)) #32 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 25 23:41:50 CET 2009

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000009dc4f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc4f000 - 000000009dc71000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc71000 - 000000009dc72000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc72000 - 000000009dc76000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc76000 - 000000009dc80000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc80000 - 000000009dc88000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dc88000 - 000000009dcaa000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcaa000 - 000000009dcab000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcab000 - 000000009dcad000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcad000 - 000000009dcbf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcbf000 - 000000009dcc8000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcc8000 - 000000009dccd000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dccd000 - 000000009dcce000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcce000 - 000000009dcf0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcf0000 - 000000009dcf6000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000009dcf6000 - 000000009e000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffa00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

DMI 2.4 present.

last_pfn = 0x120000 max_arch_pfn = 0x1000000

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 7000-c000

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

ACPI: RSDP 000F03C0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT 9DCBDE18, 0054 (r1 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT    10013)

ACPI: FACP 9DCAAA98, 00F4 (r4 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT    10013)

ACPI: DSDT 9DCAD018, EAB6 (r1 LENOVO CB-01         213 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 9DCC5E40, 0040

ACPI: APIC 9DCBCF18, 005C (r2 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT    10013)

ACPI: HPET 9DCC6D98, 0038 (r1 HPET   OEMSHPET       D5 MSFT        1)

ACPI: SLIC 9DCBFC18, 0176 (r1 LENOVO CB-01          D5 MSFT        1)

ACPI: MCFG 9DCC6D18, 003C (r1 050808 OEMMCFG  20080508 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC75698, 0655 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20051117)

3712MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

  low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

  bootmap 00009000 - 00010000

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000200000 - 000057e3b0]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 000057e3b0]

  #4 [000057f000 - 0000586000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [000057f000 - 0000586000]

  #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #6 [0000007000 - 0000009000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000009000]

  #7 [0000009000 - 0000010000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000009000 - 0000010000]

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

  HighMem  0x00038000 -> 0x00120000

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[4] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0009dc4f

    0: 0x0009dcf6 -> 0x0009e000

    0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

On node 0 totalpages: 777976

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c04e9f40, node_mem_map c1000000

  DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 541273 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a301 base: 0xfed00000

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Allocating PCI resources starting at a0000000 (gap: 9e000000:42000000)

PERCPU: Allocating 37980 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 768760

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 udev quiet 

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

TSC: using PIT calibration value

Detected 2000.039 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3069524k/4718592k available (2149k kernel code, 41424k reserved, 891k data, 228k init, 2194788k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 384 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xffa00000 - 0xffc00000   (2048 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff9fe000   ( 113 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04ff000 - 0xc0538000   ( 228 kB)

      .data : 0xc041975d - 0xc04f8390   ( 891 kB)

      .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc041975d   (2149 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4000.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=8000156)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... <7>spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 10k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20080609

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=8000247)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 3072K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (8000.20 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 296 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: If "acpi_osi=Linux" works better, please notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1b, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [60c0, 60df]

PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [60a0, 60bf]

PCI: 0000:00:1a.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [c3d04c00, c3d04fff]

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [c3d00000, c3d03fff]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [6080, 609f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [6060, 607f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [6040, 605f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.3 reg 20 io port: [6020, 603f]

PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [c3d04800, c3d04bff]

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [6110, 6117]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [6100, 6103]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [60f0, 60f7]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [60e0, 60e3]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [6000, 601f]

PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 32bit mmio: [c3d04000, c3d047ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [b2000000, b2ffffff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [a0000000, afffffff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [b0000000, b1ffffff]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 24 io port: [5000, 507f]

PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [b3000000, b301ffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [5000, 5fff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [a0000000, bfffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [c2800000, c280ffff]

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 io port: [4000, 4fff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 32bit mmio: [c2800000, c3bfffff]

PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [c1400000, c1401fff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.1 io port: [3000, 3fff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.1 32bit mmio: [c1400000, c27fffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.2 io port: [2000, 2fff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.2 32bit mmio: [c0000000, c13fffff]

PCI: 0000:07:03.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [c3c00000, c3c007ff]

pci 0000:07:03.0: supports D1

pci 0000:07:03.0: supports D2

pci 0000:07:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:07:03.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [c3c00a00, c3c00aff]

pci 0000:07:03.1: supports D1

pci 0000:07:03.1: supports D2

pci 0000:07:03.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:07:03.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [c3c00900, c3c009ff]

pci 0000:07:03.2: supports D1

pci 0000:07:03.2: supports D2

pci 0000:07:03.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.2: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:07:03.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [c3c00800, c3c008ff]

pci 0000:07:03.3: supports D1

pci 0000:07:03.3: supports D2

pci 0000:07:03.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:03.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [c3c00000, c3cfffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP00._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

system 00:01: ioport range 0x25d-0x25d has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x25c-0x25c has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec10000-0xfec17fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec18000-0xfec1ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec20000-0xfec27fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec28000-0xfec2ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec30000-0xfec37fff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec38000-0xfec3ffff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xff000000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x240-0x259 has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xdffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x9fffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xa0000000-0xbfffffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xc2800000-0xc3bfffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0x3000-0x3fff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xc1400000-0xc27fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xc0000000-0xc13fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xc3c00000-0xc3cfffff

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 io port: [5000, 5fff]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [a0000000, bfffffff]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [4000, 4fff]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [c2800000, c3bfffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 0 io port: [3000, 3fff]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [c1400000, c27fffff]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 0 io port: [2000, 2fff]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [c0000000, c13fffff]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 1 mmio: [c3c00000, c3cfffff]

bus: 07 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 07 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

msgmni has been set to 1710

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.1:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie03: allocate port service

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device0

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/input/input3

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

proc_dir_entry 'video/VGA' already registered

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #32

 [<c0289571>] proc_register+0xe7/0x156

 [<c028974c>] proc_mkdir_mode+0x2b/0x3d

 [<c030f7b4>] acpi_video_bus_add+0x183/0xafb

 [<c028e5e7>] __sysfs_add_one+0x54/0x5c

 [<c028f18f>] sysfs_do_create_link+0xb8/0xfa

 [<c030aeaa>] acpi_device_probe+0x33/0x7c

 [<c031cfe0>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x55

 [<c031cf69>] driver_probe_device+0xb5/0x12c

 [<c031d017>] __driver_attach+0x37/0x55

 [<c031c81a>] bus_for_each_dev+0x34/0x56

 [<c031ce04>] driver_attach+0x11/0x13

 [<c031cfe0>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x55

 [<c031cb79>] bus_add_driver+0x8a/0x1a5

 [<c02d1085>] kset_find_obj+0x4f/0x56

 [<c0510bf4>] acpi_video_init+0x0/0x4d

 [<c031d16d>] driver_register+0x6d/0xc1

 [<c0510bf4>] acpi_video_init+0x0/0x4d

 [<c0510c23>] acpi_video_init+0x2f/0x4d

 [<c0201037>] _stext+0x37/0xfb

 [<c0289600>] proc_create_data+0x20/0x88

 [<c023d05b>] register_irq_proc+0x99/0xb1

 [<c04ff753>] kernel_init+0xf5/0x141

 [<c04ff65e>] kernel_init+0x0/0x141

 [<c020372f>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

 =======================

acpi device:09: registered as cooling_device1

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:05/device:06/input/input4

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC78C98, 0223 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC76798, 06F1 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20051117)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC77E18, 01CF (r1  PmRef    ApIst     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 9DC76F18, 008D (r1  PmRef    ApCst     3000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (49 C)

loop: module loaded

tg3.c:v3.94 (August 14, 2008)

tg3 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

tg3 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95906) rev c002 PHY(5906)] (PCI Express) 10/100Base-TX Ethernet 00:22:15:8e:14:4a

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag led clo pio slum part ems 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc3d04000 port 0xc3d04100 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc3d04000 port 0xc3d04180 irq 19

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00, BBFOC31P, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:05:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7560S, S801, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:05:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54252 BBFO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 > sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7560S  S801 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 19, io mem 0xc3d04c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xc3d04800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x000060c0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x000060a0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00006080

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00006060

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00006040

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 6-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00006020

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 8-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci-pci 0000:07:03.1: SDHCI controller found [1180:0822] (rev 22)

sdhci-pci 0000:07:03.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:07:03.1] using PIO

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver

ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input6

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -453215090 ns)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xa580b1, caps: 0xa04711/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input7

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 228k freed

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.3

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Lenovo EasyCamera (04f2:b105)

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

input: Lenovo EasyCamera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input8

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 13:35:57 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 3911788k swap on /dev/sda9.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3911788k

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.11

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.10

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

```

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> 3/ by your bios, and generally limited to what your manufacturer think it's good to use, generally named "AGP aperture size". And generally range from 8, 64, 128, 256, 512...
> 
> it define max memory your computer will allow your video to use for itself. -> you will really loose that memory, your computer will not count it as free ram, as even unused by the video, this ram "could" be use, so reserved for video = lost for your computer 

 

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/43

It is available until you use up all your video RAM, according to the above post.   It's not the same as shared memory for graphics devices.  

As for the X log files, try this:

```
dan@albert /var/log $ cat Xorg.0.log | grep Memory

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 16384 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 16384 kBytes

```

----------

## ruivilela

I read the article, this AGP aperture value is not related only with AGP cards? This video card reports to be in a Pci Express 16X bus.

regarding log of Xorg:

```

NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

```

Anyway, there is wrong information being passed: specifications on shop says 256 MB. I saw nvidia technical data that it has 256 MB. Windows reports 256 MB. In Linux 512 MB. Wrong data being reported in Linux?

----------

## krinn

as i really love to quote myself, thank you for giving me a chance to do it

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> this AGP aperture value is not related only with AGP cards? This video card reports to be in a Pci Express 16X bus. 

 

 *myself wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2/ yes ...  (agp or newer) 
> 
> 

 

Wrong data being reported in Linux?

```
Region 1: Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] 
```

No good datas being report by linux, nvidia driver may report wrong datas but i think not.

What you have is a video card with 256M ram size, and using share memory it could use more than its own memory by using your computer ram.

So 256m video + 256m computer ram = 512m video ram. That's why nvidia driver may report using 512m

Did you ever goes to your bios to check that value first ? Or that the option to alter it exist?

erik258 is right, but in bios the shared memory option is generally present as or near AGP aperture size option.

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> I read the article, this AGP aperture value is not related only with AGP cards? This video card reports to be in a Pci Express 16X bus.
> 
> regarding log of Xorg:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm not sure if nvidia respects it, but there is a VideoRam option, consider setting it--

```
Device....

     Option "VideoRAM" "262144"

```

----------

## ruivilela

The system BIOS, an AMI EFI, is quite limited information and settings, the most lacking bios I saw until now, reports that I have 3 GB. No info about video card.

Other question about system memory... Why I have in support in kernel for supporting >4GB of memory while I have 3 GB of RAM? That missing memory is in a different range of adress due to AGP aperture setting? If, supose, i use all my ram and nvram, my system will crash, with out of memory to video card? (I never saw such thing).

Does swap count for memory addressing (flat model)? At all I have ~7GB memory with swap, because of tmpfs partit. I use.

Other thing but related with bus:

```

< > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  ---> 

```

Should I had this enabled? I'm using opengl on desktop for desktop effects. But I think this is only for AGP buses.

----------

## ruivilela

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not sure if nvidia respects it, but there is a VideoRam option, consider setting it-- 
> 
> 

 

There is, but only now it makes for me sense in using it in Xorg.conf. In other nvidia I had, i didn't had this problem

----------

## ruivilela

```
< > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  ---> 
```

About this I don't need it.

The "VideoRam 262144" option did not had any effect.

----------

## erik258

the agpgart option in the kernel isn't n necessary for nvidia cards because the driver can provide its own alternative; I actually recommend this because, although I didn't notice a speed difference either way, the nVidia AGP support will play nicely with suspend to ram/disk or standby.

----------

## ruivilela

Question. Is it safe to use all RAM memory for my applications, and ignore this AGP aperture issue? I can't really find consensus on web search about this issue.

Now I have 4GB-64GB option in kernel+some others required, and I have all memory available (3GB). Before it was missing 512MB. Is there some drawback in this configuration?

----------

## erik258

I don't think so.  The AGP aperature is only relevant if you're using all onboard graphics memory.

----------

